# XC racer to see the light....and my wife said no more broken bones!



## Swanny (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,

New here... just crossed over from the MTBR side of life in hope of some infinite wisdom.  
I ride and race a Giant Anthem 1. I love the feel of Giant's geometry and hope it crosses over to their road bikes. I am wanting to start riding more on the road to save some wear and tear on my 40yr old body. (ribs and shoulders just don't heal as fast as they used to  ) Any how to the point. So I am considering building up a bike over the winter. There is a shop here that is selling a 2008 Giant TCR Alliance A1 frame and fork and I can probably pick it up for $250. I have tried to do my homework on the frame but having a hard time with finding reviews on the geometry of the frame and the carbon and alloy blend. I love the Anthem due to its steeper head angle and geometry which make the bike handle very quickly, it likes to go fast and climbs like a billy goat. Will I experience the same things with the TCR frame? And what is up with this carbon and aluminum blend? Do the road top tubes seem to be or feel longer like the XC race frames? 

I plan on building it up with the Sram Rival Shifters, FD and Force RD and Cassette. I Just like the feel of Sram as so many like the feel of Shimano. Wheels, crank, and brakes yet to be determined.

Any help is appreciated. 

Thx, 
Swanny


----------

